# Using Laptop display as Monitor for XBOX 360



## TodaSuBaseEsMia

Hello,

Recently I was given an XBOX 360. Im a college kid, I dont have the room in my tiny space to put in a TV to use with the XBOX but I certainly dont want it to sit in the livingroom at home and collect dust. A friend quickly told me that I could use a computer monitor with the 360, and even a laptop display.

So I purchased a VGA HD Adapter

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4196275

And plugged it in, except now I do not know how to actually have the 360 Display on the laptop. I dont have the option of using either a Television or a Desktop monitor, so If I cant get this to work im in big trouble.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## account.reynold

Hey I wanted to do the same thing for the PS2 awhile back with an old computer monitor. I couldnt figure it out.


----------



## Real_Bullet

what kind of laptop is it?

i dont know much about these things, but it would seem to me it should come on connecting it and turning the xbox or whatever system on.

you also may wanna boot up into the bios of your laptop and check to see if theirs any options, or on your desktop see what options it gives you in video settings.


----------



## TheMatt

I belive that is for plugging an Xbox 360 into a VGA *input*. I have never seen one of those on a laptop, you are probably trying to plug it into the VGA *out*, which won't work. You will need a PCMCIA or USB TV tuner, and that still won't be the best picture quality.


----------



## laboye

That adapter will work, but you need some sort of video input on your laptop. What is your machine's brand and model?


----------



## philfoster2004

Hi im having this problem to, my laptop is Acer Aspire 6935G.
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## MartialGore

Well, it all depends on 1. your current os. 2. how old/what model your laptop is. but if your laptop doesnt have a vga plug in but it does have a dvi plug in your going to have to buy a dvi to vga plug in. for instance i have a 2005 toshiba satellite. fortunatly that is good for me because it is old enough to have a vga. a dvi is bassicly a reverce vga. so look for that. now, it depends on your os because it may not be compatible. so check if that has is like xp vista or 7 compatible.


----------

